# frame/box jig (already shown in projects)



## stef (25 Jan 2009)

really pleased with myself on this one, although it's probably nothing special !
I meant to build one for ages, but finally came across some suitable "plastic" (a bit like the plastic from butcher's blocks)





around 10 euros of parts.


----------



## Niki (25 Jan 2009)

Very nice Stef

I've seen something like that for gluing picture frames but this will "cover" much more - boxes drawers and alike....and with almost 90cm (or if you like 900mm  )....and, you can interconnect 2 threaded rods for longer lengths (but you shall have to use M10 because the M6 will bent, I suspect).

The only improvement that I would make is, to change all the wing nuts with Knobs for faster turning and more power.

Regards
niki


----------



## stef (26 Jan 2009)

cheers.
the threads are m10, 1meter long, so problems with size ! i could probably work out some extensions system if required.


----------



## Derek Willis. (26 Jan 2009)

I made one of these some years ago, I still have it, it takes forever to screw up to adjust, I did see in a book once of some nuts that slide down the threads and do not bite until they come under pressure, I'd, like to get some of those.
Derek.


----------



## stef (26 Jan 2009)

Derek Willis.":2vr0s6dk said:


> I made one of these some years ago, I still have it, it takes forever to screw up to adjust, I did see in a book once of some nuts that slide down the threads and do not bite until they come under pressure, I'd, like to get some of those.
> Derek.



Yes, i also found this. the first 2 nuts drove me, well, nuts.
however.. a dab of wd 40 on the thread, and then using gravity...a flick on the nut makes it travel a good 10cm !
much easier and useable !


----------



## Derek Willis. (26 Jan 2009)

not when you've had it a long time though!!
Derek.


----------



## Roy Clarke (28 Jan 2009)

Derek Willis.":34r8sm9r said:


> I did see in a book once of some nuts that slide down the threads and do not bite until they come under pressure, I'd, like to get some of those.



You could make some from standard nuts. Mount the nuts on a drill press at an angle (in a fixed vice) and drill through so the threads are taken out on one side at the top and the opposite side at the bottom.


----------



## Derek Willis. (29 Jan 2009)

Roy, If that works I'm going to try it.
Thanks.
Derek.


----------



## frank (29 Jan 2009)

Derek try screw fix for slip on lock nuts they may be what your looking for . Frank


----------



## NeilO (29 Jan 2009)

and heres the very page on screwfix website, to which frank is referring
http://www.screwfix.com/search.do;jsess ... =lock+nuts

HTH


----------



## Derek Willis. (30 Jan 2009)

Thanks, I'll get some,
Derek.


----------

